
An Arkansas man complained about police abuse. Then officials ruined his life - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-watch/wp/2018/07/10/an-arkansas-man-complained-about-police-abuse-then-town-officials-ruined-his-life/
======
mhkool
This is not the first video of misbehaving police officers that I have seen...
The commentary at the end of the article explains it all: police officers are
trained to act like this. The fact that the number of arrests is a measure of
how well the department works, is also not helping.

